# Lightroom 6 Address Lookup



## daNWJ2 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello,

Does anybody know how the "Address Lookup" feature is supposed to work?  I've paused and un-paused the feature and as far as I can tell, it does not do anything.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2015)

It's the new term for "Reverse Geo-encoding". Check your catalog settings>Metadata tab and you'll see a couple of check boxes that explain it. If you have it enabled and an image has GPS co-ordinates, then Lightroom will attempt to locate the address and populate the Location fields in the Metadata panel. So if you import a bunch of images with GPS co-ordinates, and that setting is enabled, you should see a progress bar in the Address Lookup section of the Activity Centre.


----------



## daNWJ2 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have photos with GPS coordinates and both Address Lookup checkboxes are selected in the Catalog Settings.  Does this only work when importing new photos?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2015)

Are you sure the lookup hasn't already been done back in LR5 when you imported the images? Check the metadata panel for one of the images, make sure Exif & IPTC is the Metadata Set being shown, look in the Location boxes in the IPTC section.


----------



## daNWJ2 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Are you sure the lookup hasn't already been done back in LR5 when you imported the images? Check the metadata panel for one of the images, make sure Exif & IPTC is the Metadata Set being shown, look in the Location boxes in the IPTC section.



I have GPS coordinates and the sublocation, city, etc stuff was filled in automatically in LR 5.  I got the impression that "address lookup" was a "new" feature.  What exactly is it supposed to be doing differently I guess is the confusion.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2015)

It's not doing anything differently, but it only works when it's got new images with GPS data to work on. It's not a "new feature", it's just one of the things that have been included in the new Activity Centre. The only really new feature in there is the face recognition indexing.


----------



## daNWJ2 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> It's not doing anything differently, but it only works when it's got new images with GPS data to work on. It's not a "new feature", it's just one of the things that have been included in the new Activity Centre. The only really new feature in there is the face recognition indexing.



Oh...I guess its placement right above the face detection is what confused me into it being a new feature.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 27, 2015)

daNWJ2 said:


> Oh...I guess its placement right above the face detection is what confused me into it being a new feature.  Thanks for the heads up.


Address Lookup and Face Detection are also checkboxes on the Metadata tab in Catalog preferences.


----------



## mantra (Oct 23, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> It's the new term for "Reverse Geo-encoding". Check your catalog settings>Metadata tab and you'll see a couple of check boxes that explain it. If you have it enabled and an image has GPS co-ordinates, then Lightroom will attempt to locate the address and populate the Location fields in the Metadata panel. So if you import a bunch of images with GPS co-ordinates, and that setting is enabled, you should see a progress bar in the Address Lookup section of the Activity Centre.



Hi Jim
may i ask you a question ?
does it work with selected photos ?
or does search for all my photos with gps data

thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 23, 2015)

It only works automatically on new imports, and only then if they have GPS data stored in the metadata.

It can also be used selectively on already-imported images if you use the Map module to apply the GPS data to them, when you do that and Reverse Geo-encoding is enabled it will do the address lookup to try to populate the location metadata fields.


----------



## mantra (Oct 24, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> It only works automatically on new imports, and only then if they have GPS data stored in the metadata.
> 
> It can also be used selectively on already-imported images if you use the Map module to apply the GPS data to them, when you do that and Reverse Geo-encoding is enabled it will do the address lookup to try to populate the location metadata fields.


Jim
may i ask this question ?
let's say i have 100 photos with gps
but i want to "Reverse Geo-encoding" or "Address Lookup" only 10 photos of them
can i do it?
how can i do it?
thanks Jim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't think you can. I think I was wrong when I said that it only works automatically on new imports, as it seems that it will work on ANY photo in the library that has GPS co-ordinates and no location data. 

So as soon as you enable Address Lookup, I think it will search for images with GPS data and attempt to populate the location data fields. I can't think of a way to do what you want....I can erase the data temporarily, but the suggestions will still come back eventually. You could of course leave the "suggestions" un-confirmed for the 90, and uncheck the second option in the Catalog Settings>Address Lookup section>Export address suggestions etc., but they'd still be visible in the catalog.


----------



## mantra (Oct 24, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> I don't think you can. I think I was wrong when I said that it only works automatically on new imports, as it seems that it will work on ANY photo in the library that has GPS co-ordinates and no location data.


Hi Jim
did you check on lightroom v4 and v5 ?
thanks Jim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 24, 2015)

Not initially, but I've just checked LR5 and the behaviour seems to be the same.


----------



## markcrosby (Sep 4, 2021)

My LR 6.14 perpetual has been forever looking up over 14,070 locations. The number never changes. The check mark is set "on" in the "Look up city, state and country of GPS coordinates....." I used to have LR 5. I suspect that there really are 14,070 GPS coordinates that do not have locations (can easily just look for an iPhone camera and scan through a few). I have never seen any messages about suggesting locations for new or for old photos. There are some photos with greyed-out locations: city, state, etc., so I understand that it shows that "some" of the photos were using Address Lookup feature. But there are some with good GPS coordinates that have no location data (empty) yet an addon I have to lookup single photos on external maps works (and the GPS coordinates are good).  So - what is going on with my LR6 please - and how can i coax LR to continue to fill in the missing locations when the GPS is there?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Sep 4, 2021)

Locations are retrieved from Google Maps. Some years ago, Google changed the licensing to access GM, but since at that time LR 6 was already no longer supported, no change was made in it by Adobe and LR6 became unable to access GM. Hence no location retrieved.


----------

